# Hatch chiles...?



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

I was lucky enough to grab a package of frozen prepared Hatch Chili's at Trader Joes. They were flying out the door! I've never used them before and I can't find a heat index on them. Since I'm doing my chili rellano casserole tonight, and I've always used 14oz. of canned ortega peppers, I'm hopeful someone can help me out here. How hot are they, in comparison?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2016)

According to this page - http://ushotstuff.com/Heat.Scale.htm - Hatch chiles are between 5,000 and 6,000 on the Scoville scale. That's not very hot. I've grown Anaheim chiles in my garden, which are a variety of Hatch chiles grown in California. I think they're similar to the canned chiles.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

Whoa! Thanks for the quick response GG!! Now I can get in the kitchen and start dinner. I'm anxious to see how they work out with this. 

I found this interesting. http://www.eatlikenoone.com/what-is-the-difference-between-hatch-and-anaheim-peppers.htm


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm busy in the kitchen now so just getting in on this, but that's an interesting article, Kay.  That's pretty much what I've heard about Hatch chiles, that it depends on the area and how the growing season is - hot and dry vs wetter, area, etc.  When you say you got them frozen and 'prepared' from TJ's, did that mean they were roasted?  Just curious - I'm really looking forward to how you liked them in your chile relleno casserole.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2016)

I've heard so much about roasted Hatch chilis too.  Looking forward to your report, Kay!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, the Hatch chili's were roasted before freezing for Trader Joe's. They are evidently so seasonal for harvest that the word got around my group of friends that they were there a while back so I jumped on a one lb. package. The day I was there almost every cart had at least one package and sometimes several. Now I wish I had been greedy too. I didn't see them again last week.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 3, 2016)

Kayelle, if they were not labeled as to their hotness, you just have to taste them.  When they come into season here, the cases are labeled from mild (no heat at all) to very hot.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 3, 2016)

Last year we bought a case of hatch chiles.  I spent most of a day seeding, roasting, and peeling them.  We still have 3 full gallon size Ziplocks in the freezer.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh looks great, Rick!  I'd love to have a bunch of frozen chiles in my freezer.  Maybe soon, I planted several jalapeno plants a few weeks ago. 

Kay, since they were roasted when you bought them, I'll bet your chiles rellenos using the Hatch chiles will be amazing.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm joining the fan club of Hatch chili's now. I wish I could describe  how different they are from Anaheim. The heat index seems to be just  slightly more, and I'm glad I cut back on the amount to 10 oz. for the Rellano casserole, but that  could be because there were lots of seeds in the roasted Hatch, and the SC isn't fond of heat. The  flavor is so hard to describe, almost like describing the flavor  difference between other onions and the unique Vidalia onions of Georgia.
I sure hope you can all try the unique Hatch peppers sometime. They're delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2016)

I love Hatches, the canned still have some crunch to them.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 5, 2016)

It's the FLAVOR, impossible to describe. DH was raised on Hatch and other green chiles and requires them everyday.


Here is a sampling of the products we are using right now, and yesterdays breakfast chile.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm sorry to be late to the party...
Here in Arizona, we too receive Hatch Chiles fresh in burlap baps and our neighborhood stores have that really cool roasting doohicky-thingy, you know that round cage that they rotate over an open flame... MAN!  It smells so good around here for WEEKS!
I can find the fresh, frozen (in many different forms) and most often and cheapest is at Costco in 27oz. cans of whole, seeded, roasted peppers, MILD!!
TJ's has a wonderful Hatch Chile Salsa as well, HOT STUFF, but a good hot, and I'm not one for too spicy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2016)

I would LOVE to try some Hatch chiles.    Will have to search Costco.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I would LOVE to try some Hatch chiles.    Will have to search Costco.



Walmart also carries them in the large 27oz can a well as the small flat tins like the Ortega Chiles.  
I like the Hatch Chiles much more so than the other brands.
In Hatch New Mexico, there are restaurants that have Hatch Chile Cheese Burgers, OH MY!  I Tried it at home with char grilled burgers and freshly roasted Hatch Chiles, GOOD!!!
I roast mine at home on the gas grill, whole, and then into a bowl covered in plastic wrap for about 15 minutes; peel, seed and de-vein for less heat.  
And who knew I'M HAWAIIAN!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2016)

oh and do please look for Hatch Green Chile Enchilada Sauce (mild or medium) at Walmart too, very yummy!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2016)

Huh.  Walmart, who knew?  Thanks, Kgirl, will look!

Someday, I would love to try the fresh roasted.  Sounds like a roadtrip to me.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 7, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Last year we bought a case of hatch chiles.  I spent most of a day seeding, roasting, and peeling them.  We still have 3 full gallon size Ziplocks in the freezer.



I really like the looks of what your did Rick...no veins, no seeds and fresh roasted flavor with attention to detail looks ideal to me. Impressive job!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 8, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  Walmart, who knew?  Thanks, Kgirl, will look!
> 
> .



Walmart here has them in the freezer section.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 8, 2016)

powerplantop said:


> Walmart here has them in the freezer section.



Why yes, yes they do, but we were looking for the canned variety of Hatch Chiles


----------



## CraigC (Apr 9, 2016)

I might order some fresh ones this upcoming season. They seem to be available in different heat levels. Will probably roast and can most of them and enjoy some while fresh.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Why yes, yes they do, but we were looking for the canned variety of Hatch Chiles



I bet the frozen ones are better.

The Whole Foods in Virginia Beach apparently flew in some fresh ones last year and roasted them in front of the store.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I bet the frozen ones are better.
> 
> The Whole Foods in Virginia Beach apparently flew in some fresh ones last year and roasted them in front of the store.




Well, GG, IMHO, the frozen chiles don't have that same "meatiness" as fresh, roasted or even canned.  I suppose it's some sort of reaction.
I think I'm going to search for a farm that might be able to join this conversation...


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, GG, IMHO, the frozen chiles don't have that same "meatiness" as fresh, roasted or even canned.  I suppose it's some sort of reaction.
> I think I'm going to search for a farm that might be able to join this conversation...



Of course fresh would be best. I find that frozen veggies in general are superior to canned, but I suppose there could be exceptions.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Of course fresh would be best. I find that frozen veggies in general are superior to canned, but I suppose there could be exceptions.



GG, I liked the roasted and frozen that I found at TJ's with one exception...the package was loaded with seeds. I'll check Walmart if they have the frozen here. They would have served my wants with that exception. That's why I'm thinking with the canned whole roasted I could remove the seeds myself.


----------



## blissful (Aug 29, 2016)

Reviving a resting thread about hatch chiles.

Well, I had really wanted to try some. First we searched out 3 farmers at a market and ended up with poblanos and half sharp banana peppers. Blackened them over a flame, peeled, seeded, stuffed with cheese, wrapped in bacon. Delicious.

Then the second time I made them I roasted them in the broiler. Peeled and seeded them but they lost so much body, I wasn't thrilled with that.They were limp and difficult to stuff and so after stuffing them I froze them. I half cooked the bacon. Then took them out of the freezer, wrapped them in the half cooked bacon and then baked them to perfection. They were delicious. Banana peppers and poblanos have different flavors, the poblanos were much more 'green peppery', both were medium hot. 

I much prefer working with the blackened over a flame pepper. They are easier to clean and to handle.

Finally, DH, after reviewing google images of hatch, Anaheim, and banana peppers, went shopping and found Anaheim peppers, FINALLY. We are in the Northern US, so I've never heard of hatch, nor had a conversation about them, up here. In over 50 years of cooking, potlucks, eating out, cooking at home, even teaching my kids when they were youngsters, how to cook, international food fests--no one has ever mentioned hatch chilies. Ever.

I'll roast them and stuff them and wrap them in bacon. I'm so glad to finally have the chance to give these a try. I took a snippet of one of them, and it tasted pretty sweet, I liked it.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 29, 2016)

hatch chiles are now available locally in Houston and I'd guesstimate in the south as a whole.......the local grocery stores will prepare them any way you want them (grilled, etc.) or you can take them home fresh.....now is the time to buy them if you want them fresh.........as we like HIGH HEAT in any of our peppers, I would not rate hatch chiles as hot at all......it's the flavor that's nice, but you're asking a person who likes really, really spicy/hot.........


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 29, 2016)

that should have been not rated hot at all........sorry for the typo


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw fresh hatch chilies at my local store yesterday.  Medium and medium large sizes.   ( note to Steve K who likes chillies,  it was Lunds-Byerly.)  Never seen these available here before.  Although they could have been and I probably passed them over thinking they were banana peppers.   So I'm glad to see this thread pop up and I will pick some up to try.  

Like other peppers I have done, I can blister the skins on the charcoal grill.    I think I will make a bean cheese onion stuffing and wrap in bacon to finish.  I should probably go  back through the posts and see if  there are recipes, since my idea is kind of free floating.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 29, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I saw fresh hatch chilies at my local store yesterday.  Medium and medium large sizes.   ( note to Steve K who likes chillies,  it was Lunds-Byerly.)


Hy-Vee and Fresh Thyme have them, too. Believe it or not, I even see them in Cub now and again.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hy-Vee and Fresh Thyme have them, too. Believe it or not, I even see them in Cub now and again.




Hmmm.  Hy-Vee you say?  I will keep an eye open for them!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 29, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Hmmm.  Hy-Vee you say?  I will keep an eye open for them!


Yeah, there are several here now. I can do a lot of damage in that store!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yeah, there are several here now. I can do a lot of damage in that store!




We only have one here.  I find stuff to be a bit more expensive than Walmart, but the store is clean and well laid out.  Also quite popular.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 30, 2016)

blissful said:


> Reviving a resting thread about hatch chiles.
> 
> Well, I had really wanted to try some. First we searched out 3 farmers at a market and ended up with poblanos and half sharp banana peppers. Blackened them over a flame, peeled, seeded, stuffed with cheese, wrapped in bacon. Delicious.



I don't peel chiles if I'm going to stuff them.  Like you found out, it removes too much structural integrity.  I love stuffed chiles, poblanos, jalapeños, Anaheim type chiles (whether New Mexico Hatch or Colorado grown, they are equally good).


----------



## blissful (Aug 30, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I don't peel chiles if I'm going to stuff them.  Like you found out, it removes too much structural integrity.  I love stuffed chiles, poblanos, jalapeños, Anaheim type chiles (whether New Mexico Hatch or Colorado grown, they are equally good).



I agree. I stuffed some anaheims and a green pepper without peeling them for dinner late last night. I was too hungry to wait and do the extra work of peeling them. The anaheims were warm, heat wise. I really enjoyed the heat level, not too hot. I've had jalapenos that were too hot for my taste but other jalapenos that were just right. What a fun food peppers/chiles have been to prepare and eat.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 30, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I don't peel chiles if I'm going to stuff them. Like you found out, it removes too much structural integrity. I love stuffed chiles, poblanos, jalapeños, Anaheim type chiles (whether New Mexico Hatch or Colorado grown, they are equally good).


 
Those of you that are stuffing should really try what Craig discovered.  He uses a hand-held torch (like you'd buy at Home Depot) and chars the skin.  Whenever he does chiles or peppers with the torch (versus oven broiler), they are stlil very firm and retain their structure and "meatiness," but you are able to peel them.  Even my little mini kitchen torch for things like creme brulee does the same, though it takes a lot longer to do and doesn't char the skin quite as well as the full-size hand-held.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 30, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> hatch chiles are now available locally in Houston and I'd guesstimate in the south as a whole.......the local grocery stores will prepare them any way you want them (grilled, etc.) or you can take them home fresh.....now is the time to buy them if you want them fresh.........as we like HIGH HEAT in any of our peppers, I would not rate hatch chiles as hot at all......it's the flavor that's nice, but you're asking a person who likes really, really spicy/hot.........




Hatch chile season in winding down here.  I nearly had heart failure this morning when I went to get my 6th (!) case of chiles.  The roasters were gone.  I went in and hesitantly asked the grocer if chile season was over.  He said no, but stores in Taos will only be getting one more shipment of cases of chiles, at the end of the week.  Here we can get chiles with 4 heat levels; mild, medium, hot and extra hot.  At this point in his chile eating life, DH can only tolerate the mild heat.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 30, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Those of you that are stuffing should really try what Craig discovered. * He uses a hand-held torch (like you'd buy at Home Depot) and chars the skin.*  Whenever he does chiles or peppers with the torch (versus oven broiler), they are stlil very firm and retain their structure and "meatiness," but you are able to peel them.  Even my little mini kitchen torch for things like creme brulee does the same, though it takes a lot longer to do and doesn't char the skin quite as well as the full-size hand-held.



 Yet another cooking toy! Great idea though.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 30, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Yet another cooking toy! Great idea though.


 
Well it does have another great use, it lights up the newspaper in the chimney for the coals for the gril REALLY well!


----------



## blissful (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a gas stove, I roast them right on the burner, standing there with my tongs to turn them.

I love having a propane torch, when my yet-to-be husband, shot a deer, took the hide off, he was pleasantly surprised that 'his girl' carried this most important equipment. It is used to burn off the hair from the flesh. And to caramelize sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2016)

blissful said:


> I have a gas stove, I roast them right on the burner, standing there with my tongs to turn them.
> 
> I love having a propane torch, when my yet-to-be husband, shot a deer, took the hide off, he was pleasantly surprised that 'his girl' carried this most important equipment. It is used to burn off the hair from the flesh. And to caramelize sugar.



I don't have the patience to do that. I cut off the stem end, cut them in half, scoop out the membranes and seeds and roast them under the broiler till the skins blister and loosen, then put them in a bowl with a kitchen towel over it to let them steam. Then remove the skins and freeze. 

Beth is buying them by the *case*. There must be hundreds in a case.


----------



## blissful (Aug 30, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Beth is buying them by the *case*. There must be hundreds in a case.


Yeah I saw that. I'm thinking we should have a hatch pepper meeting at Beth's, she's the obvious ring leader in all of this.  Her and Steve's pictures of stuffed peppers wrapped in BACON !


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2016)

blissful said:


> Yeah I saw that. I'm thinking we should have a hatch pepper meeting at Beth's, she's the obvious ring leader in all of this.  Her and Steve's pictures of stuffed peppers wrapped in BACON !



I would be thrilled to have a meet-up at Beth's! I have relatives in Las Cruces!


----------



## blissful (Aug 30, 2016)

What hot group we have on DC.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 31, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I would be thrilled to have a meet-up at Beth's! I have relatives in Las Cruces!



Come on over!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2016)

bethzaring said:


> Come on over!!!



One day!


----------

